Rure-Python: Python API for RUst's REgex Engine - man-and-laptop
======
man-and-laptop
> rure is the Python binding Rust's regex library, which guarantees linear
> time searching using finite automata.

This is the most feature-complete linear-time regex lib for Python as far as I
can tell.

------
detaro
I assume you meant to submit a link? please try again?

~~~
eesmith
Seems to be [https://pypi.org/project/rure/](https://pypi.org/project/rure/)

